# Co-sleeping and bed-sharing



## Jemma_x

Is co-sleeping and bed-sharing the same thing?? Im going to sound so stupid but what do they both actually mean?? If theres a difference what is it??

Thanks x


----------



## saraendepity

errrrrrrrr ???????? i dunno hun !! i would say they are the same!!! i'm sure someone will be along soon tho !!!:hugs:


----------



## Serene123

Yeah they're the same x


----------



## TigerLady

I actually have started calling them different things (but that is probably just me!) I consider it bed-sharing when Otter is actually in my bed. I consider it co-sleeping when he is in his co-sleeper. His co-sleeper is a special baby bed that makes it an extension of my bed, but he can't roll into my bed and I can't roll into it -- so he is sorta separate. But not as separate as he would be if he were in a cradle or moses basket.

https://www.armsreach.com/pages/about-us-pv-c10-1.html


----------



## mommyof3co

I read that cosleeping is now also what some people call having the baby in the same room, and then bedsharing is having them in bed with you. Over here, in the US, I've actually never heard them called different things...well I mean cosleeping is always referring to them being in the bed with you and then you just say they sleep in your room if that's the case. So when I say cosleeping I mean actually in the bed with you.


----------



## Serene123

Times are changing, huh? :lol:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I thought that in your bed was bed sharing, and in an arms reach, co-sleeper or something similar was co-sleeping.


----------



## Kitten

Co-sleeping to me is in your bed with you, and if they're in your room, well, they're in your room :D but I gather the new trend is co-sleeping means in your room.


----------



## TigerLady

This article was posted in the BF section, but promotes definitions that are separate for co-sleeping and bed sharing. It is a great article!!!

https://neuroanthropology.net/2008/...man-babies-do-not-and-should-not-sleep-alone/


----------

